# Official Thread - Bulls at Magic . 23/1/2003



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I think we can take them 

I predict two road wins in a row

They are on the back end of a back to back and it was interesting watching snippets of tonights game on ESPN - whenever the ball found its way inside to Z he could pretty well do what he wanted.

Unleash Marcus on them and let Eddy get amongst it too 

If these boys can be dealt the rock - they'll just smash em

Slow the pace so they can't get TMac going in transition - work half court sets and just get Marcus and Eddy the ball to smash them inside.

Bulls 96 - 88


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

What ESPN channel is that? I can't get any SportNet game at all. I have access to ESPN and ESPN 2.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

That's why Brunson has to start too.

Its absolutely vital to get Tyson going and then Eddy and Marcus going when Tyson comes out after his obligatory two tick tacks and when Yell takes a spell

Jamal takes the 2nd as he usually does and back half of 3rd / start of 4th . 

If he's doing alright leave him in .. if our big guys get ignored get Rick in to pen and feed them _ and then _ go back out looking for Jalen

Rick's a vet and knows what to do - sometimes I think both Jamal and Jay defer to Jalen too much at the expense of how Bill wants this team - inside/out - which is basically what the root of the triangle in half court ball is about anyway


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> What ESPN channel is that? I can't get any SportNet game at all. I have access to ESPN and ESPN 2.


Must be different programming for ESPN in the Asia Pacific


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

magic are 21-21 4-6 last ten games like we are. They are 12-8 at home. 

We are 15-26. 2-19 on the road. But some of the recent road losses we have had were winable. So the record is a little deceiving. 

We were 5-15 when we played them last. Orlando was 12-10 when they played us last. We won that game. This was orlandos 4th game in five nights against us and three of those games were on the road. Orlando is 9-11 since that game. We are 10-11. 

Hill DNP. 

They out rebounded us by two. 

Williams 13 pts 6 assists. 
Rose 28 points 8 assists. 
fizer 15 pts. 
chandler 4 pts 7 rebounds. 
Crawford 12 points

Side note. Curry started this game. 3 pts 3 rebounds 2 blocks.


----------



## CoNArTiSt52587 (Jan 16, 2003)

*wciu*

The game is on WCIU 26 and Williams wont play. I see the Bulls losing again starting another lil streak. I think BC should just experiment with the team and see who does better with who on the floor etc. The Bulls arent going anywhere this season so why not try Fizer start a few games etc.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> That's why Brunson has to start too.
> 
> Its absolutely vital to get Tyson going and then Eddy and Marcus going when Tyson comes out after his obligatory two tick tacks and when Yell takes a spell
> ...


If Brunson got the starting nod over Crawford, I'd keep a camera on Jamal all night long! His reaction to being benched in favor of a guy who was inactive for the first 40 games of the season would be classic stuff. Could you imagine Crawford and Krause doing a tag team number on Cartwright at halftime?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

That would be funny

Look I know he won't start Brunson burner because of the impacts that it has on the delicate Jamal and his trade value 

Its a pity actually because it would give us the optimum chance at a dominating start 

Brunson is a push and pen guard that can handle and dish 

He is exactly what is needed to get the big guys going inside from the get go and to set the tone

That's where Jamal has to learn as a point - how to set the tone and execute a game plan * (psssttt I don't think he's a point anyway but don't tell anybody that because that may force him to the 2 spot where he likely to get smashed on a regular basis which would also destroy his confidence and trade value )*

And when you have "other circumstances" dictating who plays and who doesn't other than the right man for the job..... its clear that your team's best chances of winning are compromised and that sucks

Ahh well I guess I can take Jamal starting and playing minutes to pad his stats and that will try and reinforce the notion of him as a point so it can yield us some structural improvement via a trade when it eventually happens

Even if it does cost us wins until next month or the summer (whenever it may be)


----------



## Call It Like I See It (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> That would be funny
> 
> Look I know he won't start Brunson burner because of the impacts that it has on the delicate Jamal and his trade value
> ...


C'mon, the better he plays the better he'll look to Pax in that Miles trade.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't see a Bulls win. They barely beat the Hawks. They are still terrible on the road. 

Though Orlando did play last night, and maybe they can take advantage of that.

And I thought this game was on tonight, not tomorrow.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

If I'm Big Bill I look at Magic roster and see *TMAC!!!!* and a bunch of perimeter players with no size inside. Gameplan to force-feed the post and then pull Hassell and ERob to the side and let them know that PT depends on how many points TMac scores on each of them.

Play a box-and-one zone where ERob and Trent take turns being the "one" shadowing TMac all over then floor.

Meanwhile, on offense I give Jalen the ball and make him drive to the rim against TMac every possession. If nothing else we get him to tire out on defense or foul out. If TMac isn't on Rose, we make Hassell an offensive focus to net the same result.

Bulls win.

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls lose.

94-88.

Good effort from the kids. Rose shots 9-23. He's due for a poor shooting performance.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I predict it will be Rose guarding TMac most of the game. And that TMac won't have very good stats.

(Was like that last game)


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i predict rose guards t-mac too and that t-mac torches him but 

in the ol' days if one guy goes off and the rest do nothing or very little they will still lose 

color me an optimist i say bulls win 101-97


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*The question is....*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> i predict rose guards t-mac too and that t-mac torches him but
> 
> in the ol' days if one guy goes off and the rest do nothing or very little they will still lose
> ...


....how did Rose do the last time against the Magic? TMAC IS gonna get his 30 at least. Rose will get his 20, even if in garbage time...Fizer, Chandler and Marshall will be the story tonight....

Bulls 102

Magic 94


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal and Fizer have great games tonight and the bulls win 93-89. Chandler also makes a re appearance tonight


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Anyone else agree that this is the type of game where we need to get Curry and Chandler big minutes? And they need to log some minutes playing together.

We need to give these guys some confidence and play them when its most to our advantage, and its very plain to see that the Magic have the weakest interior of any team in the league. A perfect chance for Curry and Chandler to go off.

Kemp and Garrity will get murdered inside by C&C.

Let's get both of them 30+ minutes tonight!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Looks like the Bullies are having a block party!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Let's get both of them 30+ minutes tonight!


When is the last time Curry actually saw those kind of minutes? High School? BC seems content to play Curry 8 minutes a night while guys like Hassell get 35.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, this game is pretty boring to watch.

I'm gonna go.... cook something. Eh.

Somebody let me know when Eddie Robinson dunks.


VD


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: The question is....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> ....how did Rose do the last time against the Magic? TMAC IS gonna get his 30 at least. Rose will get his 20, even if in garbage time...Fizer, Chandler and Marshall will be the story tonight....
> ...


TMac was 8-21 FG last game vs. the Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing a little loose with the ball. Armstrong for 3, bulls down 6.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bucket by TMac over Chandler.

7-point Magic lead


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson with 15 points!


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

What is the deal with tracy McBrunson?


----------



## jbob2 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Boo Hoiberg!!!!*

Hoiberg pretty much looks like the worst player on either team!!!

Bad defense, bad offense, bad rebounding... only knows how to swing the ball and wait until nobdy is within 15 feet of him in order to take a shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson for MVP.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I have two questions for anyone watching this game (I'm about to leave work)--

1. Does Eddy Curry really have four fouls (per CNNSI box, ESPNs is running slow)?

2. Does Rick Brunson really have 15 points on 7/8 shooting? So much for showcasing Jamal...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

53-48 Orlando at the half.

Interview with Jalen Rose on the Magic radio station.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson really has 15 points.

CBS Sportsline has Curry with 2 PF


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bayonet</b>!
> What is the deal with tracy McBrunson?


Must be the triangle!


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 53-48 Orlando at the half.
> 
> Interview with Jalen Rose on the Magic radio station.


Are you listening online? If so, could you post a link?

Thanks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

www.nba.com

I have NBA Audio League Pass (costs a few bucks/month)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nba has curry with three fouls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose saying things like,

"I don't have a guy like Reggie Miller to take some pressure off me,"

"I don't need to be a big scorer every night, everyone knows what I can do."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> www.nba.com
> 
> I have NBA Audio League Pass (costs a few bucks/month)


I have audio pass also, but for some reason it didnt come on here. I called up real one, that got the same message when they tried to get it there! So, it should be on in a 1/2 hour and i get a free month on account of missing this.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Guys on a serious note you have to be happy for Brunson- with all the bickering this year this guy until last game was on injured list all year- this is a guy who is just happy to be wearing an NBA uniform- you better believe even when Jwill gets back this guy is going to play- what does this mean- it means JC has to be traded- having a rookie PG paired with a veteran will do wonders for this team in the second half of this season


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I have audio pass also, but for some reason it didnt come on here. I called up real one, that got the same message when they tried to get it there! So, it should be on in a 1/2 hour and i get a free month on account of missing this.


Yeah, the Bulls radio/audio is not working... I'm listening to the Magic guys... They're very flattering towards the bulls, especially Brunson ;o)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They have out rebounded us by 5 so far. They have only two t/o. We have seven. 

We need to rebound much better than we do if we ever to make a serious run at the playoffs in the years to come. 

45% fts.  5-11.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 60% FG, Magic 46%

They've hit 2 more threes than us... that's the difference.

Also, they have 45 FGA, we have 35

We've got to learn to get our shots!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

A couple of observations...

Seems like the Bulls are seeing more and more zones with each passing game. If only we had some shooters.

Anyone else notice the way Vaughn is pushing Crawford out of the lane when Jamal looks to drive? If Vaughn is able to muscle Jamal, it's no wonder he's not getting minutes at the two guard spot.

Has Chandler hit the wall? He seems to be standing around alot, especially on defense.

And Marshall looks like he's still suffering from the effects of that cold he brought with him to Atlanta.

There's no way the Magic should be outrebounding the Bulls...but they are.

Keep playing Brunson, even if he only has one good leg! He gives hope to YMCA players everywhere!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Guys on a serious note you have to be happy for Brunson- with all the bickering this year this guy until last game was on injured list all year- this is a guy who is just happy to be wearing an NBA uniform- you better believe even when Jwill gets back this guy is going to play- what does this mean- it means JC has to be traded- having a rookie PG paired with a veteran will do wonders for this team in the second half of this season


Bulls management loves Brunson. He's become Williams' personal mentor. He's also very popular with his teamates. The guy's a class act and I fully expect him to be back next year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

cbs's stats are awful (probably not correct).

Marshall leads the bulls with 5 rebounds.

Orlando has way too many offensive rebounds, though.

Chandler with 10 points and just 2 rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Orlando announcers talking about how Rose is making passes right into Bulls players' hands and they're dropping them. Talking about how Rose is supposed to be getting his teammates involved, and how his assists totals would be better if they actually caught the ball and scored.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell hits. Bulls down 4. Hassell with 8 points.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I now see why Jalen is so hesitant to go to JWill, Curry and Chandler. What do they all have in common? Bad free-throw shooting...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandlers ft shooting is beyond discription.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

a professional bbal team shooting 38% from the ft line. Uncalled for. they get paid millions to not do just that!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> a professional bbal team shooting 38% from the ft line. Uncalled for. they get paid millions to not do just that!


Just imagine if we didn't have Rose. Our free-throw shooting would be beyond horrendous.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're getting killed on the offensive boards.

They have 62 shots, we have 44.

EIGHTEEN more shots for them.

Magic pulling away, lead by 11


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We need a big Q4 from Rose again.

Marshall misses a 3
Brunson misses a 2

Rose hits for 3
Rose hits for 2
Rose drives, draws the foul, 2 FTs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

They're saying Marshall was almost in a fist fight with someone on the Bulls bench. A coach or a player.

Marshall is now sitting on the bench, and is not happy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jalen Rose another 2

Bulls down 8

Rose with 13 points in Q3


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Vaughn would not let Crawford get within 30 feet of the basket tonight. If a relatively small player like JV can control JC that easily it should put to rest all this talk about playing him at SG. Most of the two's in this league would tear him apart. I'll bet he wishes he'd spent his summer at Berto afterall.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

WHAT's the SCORE ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

73-67

Rose loses a jump ball with Armstrong

Brunson fouls TMac, TMac at the line


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls gonna need another Atlanta-esqe performance tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

75-67 Magic at end of Q3

Rose is 6-13 FG, 2-2 3PT, 21 points, 4 ast, 4 rebounds

Rose had 13 of the Bulls 19 points in Q3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

"Eddie Curry has no idea what he's doing on the screen and roll... he's in no-man's land"

(Magic announcer)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

76-67

Rose drives, draws the foul

Bulls just got their THIRD offensive rebound of the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson commits his fifth foul. Crawford in. Brunson ZERO points in 2nd half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer misses a 3
Crawford misses a jump shot

Stupid to go away from Rose at this point.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 10, 79-69

Crawford, Robinson, Fizer, Blount, Rose in the game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

8:49 left
Magic up 79-71 and the ball


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> "Eddie Curry has no idea what he's doing on the screen and roll... he's in no-man's land"
> 
> (Magic announcer)


I'll give Curry credit for one thing though...he's throwing his body around much more than I've seen him do in a long, long time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 4-on-1 break. Jamal hogs the ball and goes for the layup.. Fouled. Makes them both

Bulls down 6, 79-73

DeClerq turns it over


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

79-75

Crawford with a layup!

7:40 left

Bulls making a run late!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Orlando timeout

Bulls have Crawford, Robinson, Fizer, Blount, Rose
Magic have McGrady, Garrity, Miller, Armstrong, and Burke


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down by just 4 7:40 left. Magic hasnt hit a FG in over 5 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob doing a nice job on TMac right now -- announcer
ERob blocks TMac's shot, Bulls ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Alright E-Rob!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Offensive foul on Fizer.

Technical foul on Fizer.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

How many free throws has Mcgrady shot???

Where is Donyell Marshall???(I just checked in..)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8 minutes without a fg now for magic


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

81-75, Magic with the ball

Hassell in for Crawford

Rose at point guard

Rose, ERob, Fizer, Blount, Hassell


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I mean Orlando is gonna beat us because they hit so many free throws..What a pitty


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

82-75 Magic

Bulls timeout
5:43 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is pretty much the only guy who can score in the 2nd half.

Bulls were shooting 60% at half, now shooting 48%

Bulls with 62 FGA, Orlando with 72
Orlando shooting just 38%

Orlando 21-27 FT, Bulls 13-21

Bulls 3-8 3PT, Orlando 5-23


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with the drive, the bucket and the foul

He makes the FT and we're down 4

Bulls with Blount, Hassell, Fizer, ERob, Rose


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Magic..Got the chance to hit free throws early:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TMac misses two FTs

Orlando still without a FG this Q

Orlando working the glass... 3 offensive rebounds, tips, the Bulls finally commit the foul.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Did Pat Garrity just get two offensive rebounds?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell misses, Rose with the offensive board, hits the bucket

84-80 3:50 left


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*it's a pitty...*

Jamal struggling....
Curry --->NO PLAYING TIME(SUCKS?)
Tyson---->SO&SO
JAY--->>IL

so much for the future.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is pretty exciting.

Bulls down 4
With the ball
2:23 left

Brunson in for Hassell


Let's score a bucket!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Can't someone....*

steal the ball from the Magic????:sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Guys,

Fizer is chucking up bricks

Rose just dove for the ball


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We let them have so many offensive rebounds&free throws..that will cost us ..damn


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Magic gets their first FG on a goaltend by the Bulls
with 1:44 left
Bulls down 7


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Guys,
> 
> Fizer is chucking up bricks
> ...


Rose was probably so upset ..that's why he made the dive....
WTF is Fizer doing????Taking a three at this point????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2:26 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot 
2:57 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed tip-in 
3:38 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot 
5:21 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot 
6:22 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot 
7:13 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot 
9:59 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot 
11:20 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*disappointing*

I mean could you believe this???Magic are all free throws..we should've taken this game as many others and be 22-19
but if my grandma had balls.....


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The ref's gave them this game. Rose gets mugged in the corner and there's no call. I lost count on how many ticky-tack calls were made against the Bulls but the same type of call not made on the Magic.

When your shooting free throws in the penalty with a little over 8 minutes left in a quarter, you've got a good chance to win. Just a poor effort. This game was winnable too...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I have no idea what we have been trying to do on offense the last 5 minutes. What a mess. The Bulls have had so many chances to get control of this game but their offensive execution has stunk so bad. :upset: Orlando tried to give this game to the Bulls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

2:26 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot 
2:57 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed tip-in 
3:38 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot 
5:21 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot 
6:22 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot 
7:13 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot 
9:59 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed 3-pt jump shot 
11:20 Marcus Fizer (CHI) missed jump shot

nine shots....not bad...there has been worse

Remember Tim Hardaway back in 1991 when he was in Golden State???Against the Lakers he went 0-23 and Warriors lost game 2 103-99


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls ball, down 6, :33 left

There's still a chance, but it's probably over.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Magic has 2 FG this Q and 15 points. A LOT of FT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 4
Armstrong makes 1-2 FT
:24 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose for THREE
Bulls down 2
about :12 left
Bulls down 2
ERob fouls TMac


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Jeez Magic are trying to give this one to the Bulls. They missed a ton of ft's in the 4th


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

And the Fizer bubble has finally BURST!

The Fizer bull market has ended. Prepare for the recession... :sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer dunks
Bulls down 2
5 seconds left
Rose commits the foul


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose fouls out
28 points, 5 reb, 5 ast


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls had a last second shot (3PT) to tie, Brunson has it partiall blocked by Miller.

Game over


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

According to the Bulls announcers Marshall got into a verbal altercation with Bill Berry. It must have been pretty serious for Cartwright to bench him the rest of the game.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Someday, Krause or Riensdorf or someone with an ounce of sense will realize that the Bulls don't have any scoring options after Rose...NONE!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

you are right about scoring options we need Jones beside Rose


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*How many games have lost ....*

and could've won????
I'll remind you

1)@Toronto ot 
2)@Bucks
3)@Warriors
4)@Wizards
5)@Bucks OT 
6)@Miami ot
7)@Magic

there you go a 22-20 record
Next year we will beat those teams...

PS:
1)Jamal is blowing up his HUGE OPPORTUNITY TO PROVE Mr.Bill wrong...So far he is blowing it up..

2)we need another veteran that gets respect

3)I can't wait to be officially out of the ...:uhoh: playoff race so we can see more of Tyson,Eddy&Jay...

4)KRAUSE BETTER WORK THE PHONES and get a big SF cause we have big trouble when playing against teams like Orlando,Minny,Dallas,Sac


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> According to the Bulls announcers Marshall got into a verbal altercation with Bill Berry. It must have been pretty serious for Cartwright to bench him the rest of the game.


DH I remember hearing the same thing. Though Marshall had a bad first half, it would have been nice to see Donyell get some burn to close the game. Fizer wasn't exactly hitting on all cylinders. Eesh.



VD


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> According to the Bulls announcers Marshall got into a verbal altercation with Bill Berry. It must have been pretty serious for Cartwright to bench him the rest of the game.


Bill Berry::naughty: "Donyell don't let Garrity take your position"

Marshall:curse: "Oh,shut the **** up Berry"

RESULT::kiss:


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: How many games have lost ....*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Jamal is blowing up his HUGE OPPORTUNITY TO PROVE Mr.Bill wrong...So far he is blowing it up..


Since Williams went to the injured list two games ago, Crawford's gone 3 for 17 from the field (18%), 3 for 7 from the free throw line with 10 assists and 2 turnovers. I'm sure Bill will stick with him but it's hard not to give Brunson more minutes if he's healthy. Unfortunately I think that thigh bruise is gonna hurt like hell in the morning.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bad bad bad bad bad.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

i know a lot of people like JC and his "upside" but i am ready for him to be gone for some help at SF ( possibly along with erob). A healthy Williams with Brunson and Mason ( along with Rose) is more than enough at PG- but right now at the SG/SF we just dont have enough offensive production


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> And the Fizer bubble has finally BURST!
> 
> The Fizer bull market has ended. Prepare for the recession... :sigh:


In fairness to Marcus, he got stuck with the ball on several occasions with the shot clock expiring. Some of those shots including the 3 pointer were attempts to beat the shot clock. Still, he wasn't particularly sharp overall. But he did hustle at both ends and he didn't give the Magic any free lanes to the basket, something Cartwright had gotten on him about recently.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> i know a lot of people like JC and his "upside" but i am ready for him to be gone for some help at SF ( possibly along with erob). A healthy Williams with Brunson and Mason ( along with Rose) is more than enough at PG- but right now at the SG/SF we just dont have enough offensive production


We need a second scorer. The problem is, the only legit finishers that might be available all have expensive long term contracts. Either we bite the bullet and acquire one of them, or we go after a developing gunner like Bender or Maggette.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I know Cartwright's trying to prevent them from turning into Corey Benjamins, but one can only wonder what's going through Chandler and Curry's minds as they watch these fourth quarters.

Corie Blount making one of the more idiotic plays I've ever seen, gambling for a steal on a pass into Andrew DeClerq with two seconds left on the clock. The Bulls waste a great defensive stand.

Marcus "Malone" Fizer taking preposterous shot after preposterous shot.

Eddie Robinson giving up on screen after screen and leaving McGrady guarded by either Fizer or Blount.

The Bulls playing one-on-five, shoot-it-up basketball on possession after possession with the Magic just begging them to go on a run and get a nice road win.

I'd rather see the kids play and lose by forty than watch this garbage.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Someday, Krause or Riensdorf or someone with an ounce of sense will realize that the Bulls don't have any scoring options after Rose...NONE!


Amen..You hit the Jack pot....

"Organizations win championships"...&money


I don't know how much long is Krause's plan gonna hold on...
Fans will get tired and make the United Center the Gund Arena..

We either trade for a another stud veteran or let the kids start&play
or just keep Jay Williams and trade Chandler&^Curry...I don't know..I'm starting to lose patience


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I'd rather see the kids play and lose by forty than watch this garbage.


I know you're upset but, c'mon...at least we're making teams work to beat us. Over the past four seasons I've watched the Bulls come out on the short end of enough blowouts to last a lifetime.

Sure, we're still losing...but we're getting closer, too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Corie Blount making one of the more idiotic plays I've ever seen, gambling for a steal on a pass into Andrew DeClerq with two seconds left on the clock. The Bulls waste a great defensive stand.


Blount played 12 minutes, grabbed 4 boards (2 offensive) and dished out 2 assists. He didn't take a shot (thank goodness!).
He also had a steal and a blocked shot.

I think he did exactly what we wanted him to do, and he did it extremely well.


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

In response to the quote that "the bulls don't have another scoring options beside Jalen"---COULDN'T BE MORE WRONG!

The Bulls do have other scoring options. It seems that they don't...why?...BECAUSE when Jalen gets the ball, Jalen hogs the ball. It seems that other players can't score. ONE big fact-when Marcus Fizer gets playing time, and gets comfortable in the game, he can provide 20+ points & 10+ rebounds. He's a scoring threat inside. If you look at the game today and think that the "Fizer bandwagon" has fallen, think again. Look at how many awkward shots he had to take because of the situations he was put in. Yeah, it wasn't a stellar game for him, but this guy has heart, athletisicm, and an inside game. If Jalen could share the ball more, get teammates involved(especially Fizer), then there would be other threats. Having an inside game will help Jalen pop shots outside. Fizer is the answer(like it or not).


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Fizer sucked it up. 

E-Rob should start instead of Hassell after seeing his D on TMAC.

Violet Palmer is a great ref.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

SCORING OPTION?

We could have a legit second scorer if Bill just let Curry play. But, it seems that Bill doesn't care about that. He's too stubborn with his decision to let Curry's defensive develop than just give Curry some burn and let him score to help the Bulls win. Bill should just keep Curry playing from the start of this season.


----------

